
Algeria turns off its internet to keep students from cheating on exams – CNN - vinnyglennon
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/21/africa/algeria-turns-off-internet-intl/index.html
======
ratsmack
I wonder if Algeria suffers from a higher level of cheating than other
countries, or if the level is comparable and other countries just have a lower
level of concern.

